# Help a fellow forum member



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Guys we got a fellow B11/12 forum member in need of some assistance. Basically he needs a job real bad. You see, he's only been a member here since December 17th of last year and he is rapidly approaching 1,000 posts. I fear if we cannot help him he will become irreversably addicted to this forum. 

If we can't find him a job maybe we can all chip in a few cents and pay him for his posts. After all he's becoming a post whore and whores are supposed to get paid aren't they.

So please, I know there are alot of good guys out there with big, warm, fuzzy hearts that can give SuperSentra4203 a hand. Give till it hurts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Telling him to get up off his ass and get a job is the best thing any of us could do here. Not trying to be rude or downplay him, but that's the best solution to his problem. Get a job at a Nissan dealership like I just did recently, and you get to wash cars, drive Z's and Spec V's and get paid for it.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

I take donation too hey !!  !!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

howd you get the job at the dealership? did you just walk in and apply?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

driving spec v's and 350 z's i'm up for that


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well get on the corner and start hooking....heheheehehhehe...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I actually have been trying to get a job real bad. I have had my Grand Prix for only a few weeks and logged over 2300 miles already. Tomorrow, I am taking off school because I had a really shitty weekend at SkillsUSA/VICA state comp. I will most likely waste a tank of gas or two once again looking for a job. Mansfield is one shitty city to find a job. My brother-in-law eventually went into the Army full-time because he could not find a full-time job. The bad side to everything is that I still have to go to school full day, unless I find a job electrically related in whick I can leave school half day. I have a stack of my resumes an inch thick and $50 bucks in my wallet. If I can't find a job real soon, I will be unable to pay my insurance by the 14th. I am trying to sell everything I have. I have a Sony MD headunit for sale $100, a set of rims and tires from my 1st gen DSM for $150 (almost sold) and a Philips DVD player.
I think my best bet for know is applying at a temp service. I have had a string of bad luck since January and it needs to get better. I can't possibly be anything whore other than a post-whore. Read my bio in my profile and you'll see why. An addiction Nissans/Nissan forum is better than drugs or alcohol, am I not right?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The military isn't a bad option. The Army promotes alot faster than the Air Force so you can make more money sooner but they have alot more crap to put up with. Also the Army offers alot more financial incentives like signing bonuses and extra money for college...army college fund.

I'd tell anyone going into the military to make sure you get a guaranteed job before you sign up. Don't go in undecided like I did and end up a signals intelligence analyst. Not alot of jobs other than defense contractors for me when I get out.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I would love to go into the Military, but I can't. I have suffered from chronic migraines since 4th grade. The last 3 I had the past two months nearly landed me in the hospital. The worse they get, the more likely I will hemorage. Also, my back from my car accident. The stress I have been going through lately causes me to rarely get more than a few hours of sleep, which I have actually gotten used to. A friend of mine has been practically accusing me of banging his fiancee, which I am her best-friend. I'm 18, i'll say it now, a virgin, never had a girlfriend (my definition of a girlfriend is prolly different from most people). Stuck without a job, no money, a shitty car (runs great, but I hate it), my best friend both of which I consider my brothers are in Iraq. My sister is about to pop out her first child, I in turn get no graduation party or any graduation gift. I have a unconditional love for Nissans and car audio, both of which I have lost because of my accident. Good news is it looks like i'm driving to Wooster tomorrow (45min away) because I my a get my settlement cash in a week, if not tomorrow. The only way I can cope with all this stupid stress it to be laidback. People now think i'm a stupid pothead. I'm not a pothead and I scored a 986 on the SAT's in 7th grade. I look forward to things betting better, beacause they will most likely not get any worse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

i would go, but who would drive "the nemesis"(my sentra)


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

You could pay me to babysit the nemesis while your in the Military


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *The military isn't a bad option. The Army promotes alot faster than the Air Force so you can make more money sooner but they have alot more crap to put up with. Also the Army offers alot more financial incentives like signing bonuses and extra money for college...army college fund.
> 
> I'd tell anyone going into the military to make sure you get a guaranteed job before you sign up. Don't go in undecided like I did and end up a signals intelligence analyst. Not alot of jobs other than defense contractors for me when I get out. *


 or a 2111(armorer) imagine a brother working in a gun shop in "Tickbite,NC"


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

hey supersentra, how much do you want, does 500 a month good, or you feel you need more?..... Hey.... wait a minute, it would actually be a priviledge to drive the ol' nemesis, you will be pickin' up like crazy(getting girls), over here it's like driving a 350z on 18's


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey you could go over to the schools, and race for lunch money..


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

lol, whats yoru sentra look like? where you located?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

red_devil said:


> *hey you could go over to the schools, and race for lunch money.. *


Actually, I made $50 yeaterday. Two trash talking punks in a 95 Civic DX with nothing but a fart can and an A/T. They though the Grand Prixs had 4 bangers, and the Grand Ama had V6s. They were dead wrong. I put all 160lb*ft of torque to good use. They were stomped off the line. Dumbass actually neutral dropped it. God did it sound bad, even that car doesn't deserve to be treated like that I'm a sucker for red 2 door coupes. 
Hey, nemesis, where ya like. Here in Ohio, chicks dig DSM's (total of 9 for sale locally) Honda and J-bodies. I asked several girls and they thought Nissan was a Korean car maker, and two insisted it was a Mexico car maker. Man I wanted to bitch slap them. They didn't even believe me. If I still had my B12, I could show them all of the Japanese writing and symbols on the car. BTW, a one of the 350Z's actually come with 18's. The local Nissan dealer can't keep the Z's in stock.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

to supersentra : i live in cali, and most chicks like guys in imports with body kits, rims, and all that shit that cost big money.By the way, what are DSM's ? 

to b12racer
my sentra looks allright, i think its the best looking one i've seen over here,its and 88 xenon body kit(barely discovered that), good stereo(makes the little warning light turn on all the time), and a ripped muffler that makes it sound like if its not oem, and some 15 in chromies fitted with kumho's. no one over here is into b12 and below, or so i have noticed, they mostly like new stuff, and hondas, and those expensive trucks. I like that cause it makes my car seem original over here . Soon i will paint it and take off all the namings so people won't know what the **ck it is, mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

DSM = Diamond Star Motors

Design Engineering collaboration between Chrysler and Mitsubishi to create 2 generations of Eclipse, and Talon and 1 generation of Laser and Galant VR-4. Designed and engineered by Mitsubishi in Japan, but the cars were actually built in Illinois. Alll powered by the beastly but excessively unrelieable 4G63(T) in the 1st generation turbo and non-turbo. With the 2nd generation the Chrystler 420a and the turbo models recieved the 4G63T. The first generation also recieved the lowly 4G37 and the 2nd gen also recieved the 2.4L 4G64 motor in the RS or Spyder models. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

> howd you get the job at the dealership? did you just walk in and apply?


Yup. Unless you're gonna be a mechanic or you've had experience with being a parts or service writer, apply to be a porter. You wash cars, shuttle customers, etc., basically you are everyone's bitch. But it's really easy. Plus you get a discount on parts and even cars if they're cool.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Who cares if your everyone's bitch, you still get paid and to have fun, and that makes for a great job. BTW, I had an interview today at IMAARC IND. The only other person for the job is my pot-headed clueless classmate. See, I went to state comp for motor controls which is what they do, he hasn't done shit. If he gets that job, i'll go nucking futs


----------

